# OverFlow Box



## RideIt (Apr 20, 2006)

My fish and fry are getting sucked into my overflow box and I've noticed the ghost shrimp are going all the way through the bio balls to the bottom, Any one have any suggestions on how to stop them from going into the overflow box?? :help:


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

foam filter


----------



## RideIt (Apr 20, 2006)

[email protected]@L, Thanks....


----------



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

the sponge/foam filters work really well 

or if you have a dremel and some aquarium sealent you can go buy the chest filters drill a hole big enough for the tubing to fit in it and do like i did

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9107


----------



## RideIt (Apr 20, 2006)

I put my sponge filter back on, but they still get sucked in every night and I have to turn the pump off get them out and then get the tank going again.. It stinks.


----------

